# Worlds biggest overnight sailregatta Færderseilasen in Norway. Live Action here.



## SY JollyDodger (Apr 15, 2015)

Here is a link following two girls sailing the Worlds biggest overnight sailing regatta here in Norway. It's called Færderseilasen.

The norwegian newspaper and tv channel; VG. VG mounted an action camera and are broadcasting live from an X41 SAP sailboat with two amasing girls sailing shorthanded.

*LINK HERE:*
VGTV


----------



## SY JollyDodger (Apr 15, 2015)

And it's all over. All boats have finished. Now the afterparty awayts. I didn't sails this year, but I'll go to the party anyways. Cheers! :angel


----------



## vagabundoII (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm thinking of going to Norway for a sommer season in 2016 and that race is helping the motivation. I wonder if I would be eligible in a classic?!?


----------



## vagabundoII (Jan 6, 2014)

Yeah just watched the video, that looks like at sick race!


----------

